# Helen Craig 1891 - 1959



## Shipbuilder

The good ship _Helen Craig_, of Belfast, that ran regularly from Belfast to Preston for 68 years, before being scarpped in 1959.
Bob


----------



## Ken Glasdir

Shipbuilder said:


> The good ship _Helen Craig_, of Belfast, that ran regularly from Belfast to Preston for 68 years, before being scarpped in 1959.
> Bob


Remember her well. Apparently the skipper had started his career aboard her as a boy and spent his working life aboard her


----------



## eddyw

From "Belfast Forum" 

http://i50.tinypic.com/294ib2a.jpg

Caption:
"The `Helen Craig` dressed overall for her final voyage to the scrapyard in 1959. Built in Belfast by Workman Clark in 1891 she gave her owners Hugh Craig & Co. 68 years service. She at first carried coal and then general cargo, mostly to the port of Preston."


----------



## jonesboat

Just about remember the Helen Craig, a frequent visitor to Preston, attached is a B&W found in my photo collection, but unfortunately do not remember the source, possible from Preston Archives, it is dated 1959 River Ribble, and looks to be outward bound, maybe her last visit to Preston, great to remember some of the old PN shipping, but a long time ago for my fading memory banks.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Yes, I have seen that image before. In the above profile plan, I made a mistake and showed an enclosed wheelhouse. I have since removed it, and shown the open bridge arangement.
Bob


----------



## Samsette

What a grand little old lady, chugging back and forth across the Irish Sea for all those years and giving her owners great value for their money. If only we could read some first-hand account of life aboard her.

Thank you Bob and Jonesy too, for that fine shot of her on the river.


----------



## Duncan112

I've a feeling "Sea Breezes" published an account of her final voyage to the breakers some years ago - (When the magazine was A5 I think) - quite an emotional account of the Master putting her alongside for the last time.


----------



## harry t.

*Capt.T.J.Boyd*

If memory serves me Capt.Boyd had been the Master of the Helen Craig for many years before buying and teaching at the old Belfast Nautical School. A gentleman and a born teacher who later went on to lecture at the 'new' nautical school in Blythe Street in the late 1950's.


----------



## triboner

My grandfather John Kennedy joined the Helen Craig as a boy and retired as master, he was awarded the MBE in 1948 for services to the merchant navy


----------

